# Not Meant 2 Be...



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I got a call from the Rescue while he was at the Vet (just before transport) and the Vet mentioned he had staining in several areas - probably allergy related. I got to speak with the Vet and felt like it was probably just an allergy I could manage. What got me was when I asked her if he was a pure Malt or a mixed breed....crickets....silence. She said "he's cute and that's all that matters. He has a wavy coat". I asked immediately for additional photos before I would authorize transport. He is surely a mix and that would be an allergy problem waiting to happen for me. We cancelled the adoption.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's to bad, my miss bow is maltese with a mix, i think as she has gotten older she might have poodle, she does have the silk hair though, she has been a delight and full of love, i think you missed out on something special, just my thoughts. my husband has allegry's she never was a issue, I am glad you backed out it would have been much harder for him to get attached and then sent back. your search for the right dog continues, good luck


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think with a rescue you' can be sure if they're 100% Maltese or not. Too bad he looked like a sweet little one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I'm a true believer of what's meant to be will be. If you deep in your heart were worried about him because of your allergies, you have to go with your gut feeling. I think that if the vet really felt that the dog was predominantly Maltese she would have said so instead of "It doesn't matter" because with your allergies, it does matter. Though it could be done, I think it would be hard for him to go through all the transport, you getting attached and if you had a reaction having to transport him back. Very stressful and tough.
I think your new addition is still out there and will come into your lives. Just take it slow and weigh it all. I'm still a big believer in going with the big rescues orgs like SCMR, NMR and AMA who we know really well and will give you a very accurate rundown. They want to make the right match and not have to get the dog back. Sending you (((hugs))) and don't give up.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have no doubt that I missed out on someone special. He is precious. I have to be so careful though, for the pup and for me. They deserve the best and I need to be able to groom and love on them. From here forward I will only explore adoption of a Malt that Bella and I can go to, hold and play with. It will be best for everyone that way.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry but at least you tried. I am sure he will find a good home. Keep looking the pup is out there. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> I have no doubt that I missed out on someone special. He is precious. I have to be so careful though, for the pup and for me. They deserve the best and I need to be able to groom and love on them. From here forward I will only explore adoption of a Malt that Bella and I can go to, hold and play with. It will be best for everyone that way.


 
hang in there you will find the right one in time


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ouch. I know this is painful---your heart was already throbbing for him. Shoot, we all loved on him already! I am saying a prayer for his new family.
You are wise to only deal in person and it may save you some more grief in the end.
I think some of the staining is due to the fact that he wasn't well cared for when his person took ill or had to give him up & he had to be shaved. He was probably frantic & biting on those little feet.
Don't put up the Christmas decorations yet!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bridget, have you ever been around a bichon or any of the other "hypoallergenic" dogs?
That little guy looks like he could have bichon in him.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I'm so sorry it didn't work out with this little one. I have no doubt that you will find the right one for your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think you did the right thing - if you have any hesitation with a rescue, don't take him and "hope it will work out." It's not fair to these fluffs who would then have to transition into yet another new home.

Your decision to stick with a fluff you can go to and bury your face in is excellent! That way you will know for certain that your allergies won't be an issue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I think you did the right thing - if you have any hesitation with a rescue, don't take him and "hope it will work out." It's not fair to these fluffs who would then have to transition into yet another new home.
> 
> Your decision to stick with a fluff you can go to and bury your face in is excellent! That way you will know for certain that your allergies won't be an issue.


:goodpost:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle Robison recently had some maltese rescue in GA she posted on Facebook. I will see if I can find it. So sorry. I know you had your heart set on him.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is the link.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southern-Comfort-Maltese-Rescue/138752689500945

I thought there was another one -I will keep looking


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry it hasn't worked out, I am sure you are very sad. Like Sylvia said though, it may serve you to check out the other hypo breeds. My Sophie was a Bichon and I could put my face right in her fur with no reaction. If that was Lola I would get a headache and sinus congestion. So I do know the problem. With a straightish tail the likelyhood of mixing with Bichon is unlikely though too. Penny is small enough I don't really notice it with her.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm no expert on how to tell. How can you tell he's mixed? He looks like a Maltese from what I can see. Just short hair and stained, but cute. I'm allergic to dogs too...or used to be, but outgrew it and some still bother me. So, I can understand your concern in wanting to make sure he's purebred. You might want to have the DNA test done when you find the next one so you can make sure. Not saying you should do this but I used to work for a vet who was allergic to dogs and cats. He just took his antihistamines and whistled his way on to work everyday for about 50+ years, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Timing is everything Bridget...I'm really sorry this didn't work out. It would have been so stressful if you took him home got so attached to him and him to you, only to discover your allergies were worse than ever...not good.The right one will come along in time.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish you were down here with us, our local Animal Shelter just picked up 2 pure maltese from a bad situation, they were groomed yesterday at the same place Izzy was groomed yesterday. They groomers there donate their time to many rescues.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry. I know this has to be disappointing. But I think you did the right thing and I commend you for going with your head and not your heart here. It would be horribly unfair and hard on both you and the fluff to have him for a short time and then have to go back to rescue if you did have a problem with your allergies. Don't count out NMR due to location. Often transports can be arranged through our wonderful network here on SM. And they have some real cuties right now.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks like he has some shih tzu, maltese, bichon in him.
Are you allergic to other "hypoallergenic" breeds, such as the ones I named?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Bridget. We all wanted him to be the one but everything happens for a reason. Hug Miss Bella and keep up the search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry, but you gotta do what's best for you. And like everyone said, it's not fair to the baby to come to your house then have to leave.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget,

I am so sorry that it did not work out. You need to be concerned about the little one, but also about little Bella and yourself. I think it makes a lot of sense to meet the adoptee with Bella and then you will better know. All things in life happen for a reason. We can not completely understand what that reason is. You, your husband and Bella have a lot of love to give and you will find the right little one to shower it on. It is impossible for you not to be disappointed, but please don't be too sad. He is adorable and I am very confident that he will find a home that is the perfect fit for him and you will find a little one that is the best for you. Lucky is sending nose licks your way to cheer you up.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry it didn't work out...  But at least you cancelled it before he was already sent to you! I hope he finds a forever home soon; he deserves it. And I also hope you find the perfect pup in no time! Good luck.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I know you're disappointed but I also believe you made the right call. When it's the right one, everything will fall into place.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up gf! Keep looking! And you can still put up your Xmas decorations do it for Bella! Hugs cheer up B! Xoxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Bridget,

When I adopted Gus, there were a few before him that I thought were *the one*. I'd get attached then something would tell me it wasn't quite right.

You have to go with your gut, not just your heart, on this..... these little ones are with us for so long, and so the right fit is important.

I'm glad you stopped the adoption if you were uncertain. It is the best for all involved.

You will know without a doubt when the right one comes. You just will. I don't know how to explain it.... it is just a different feeling. Like you've known the pup forever almost 

Sounds sappy but that is how it goes.... 

Keep looking... 

And I know that sweet boy will find his right furever home.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh Bridget, I'm sorry that it didn't work out after all the excitement. I think the right fluff will come along. One thing to be careful of is regarding adding another dog regardless of maltese or "hypoallergenic" status. By having two dogs in the home, you are increasing the OVERALL amount of allergens that you are being exposed to. So, even if you are fine with one maltese in terms of allergies, having two dogs may tip you over the edge regardless of breed. I hope it works out with another pup


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for your friendships and kind words. This has truly been a learning experience and hopefully it will help others who may one day run across this thread. Sometimes you have to make the tough choices and say "no thank you". It is very hard to do that...trust me. Lots of tears. I've now had to do that with 1 - SCMR fluff (we were considered about an eye problem that may or may not have been a long time issue. In the end we decided it was best to let him go. Oh how I loved him!!!). Now of course we could not adopt "Munchkin" such a cutie and also deserving of a loving family to call his own. 

I know that one day the right fluff will come about and our family will finally be complete. Our heart is in adopting from a rescuing or re-homing situation. Bella recently showed some strong dominance and attitude problems with a retired breeders sweetheart who was with us overnight. That fluff was 5, female, calm and not interested in toys. After being fortunate enough to spend some time with Carina and some other amazing folks at a dog show in MD yesterday, I learned that Bella may indeed respond better to a younger pup and possibly a male. This makes perfect since seeing that her favorite friends are all boys and her age or younger. Moms Yorkie became her "baby" very quickly ... she was constantly checking to make sure he was ok. So we are just going to ride this wave and do our very best. Rescue is not easy. It takes work and it's worth it. We want only the best for our future baby and I'll just have to pray that His hand will guide us along our path. Thanks again. XOXO


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridget,
It's good you were able to meet up with Carina, :wub: she was so helpful to me when I added Penny. And now you know a young male puppy is better fit. I opted for a male / female myself, but I've seen other work fine too. I did same as you and waited till Sammie was 2, and Penny was only 5 months when she came here to live, and past the house breaking young puppy stage. Worked well with those ages. Getting right temperament might have helped too. I wanted one on calmer side because Sammie already knew he was DA MAN. 

And what you see at first between the two is not necessarily how it will stay (good or bad). I noticed mine went through different stages of bonding (over months), didn't happen in a week or two. Played a lot on the onset, then Sammie decided to sulk for a while. He would still play but seemed upset when I interacted alone with her. He never did anything just sat there looking sad. It was harder on me. The initial fury had worn off. I think Jackie was so right, some dogs might be quite happy being the only one. But I wanted a girl for so long, so I was ready to accept it might take him time after being only dog for 2 yrs. But I did experience initial regrets first week, seeing his sad face. Took some figuring out to balance both and not have Sammie barking at me (which was something new for him). All of this seems so far away now, he is his old self, sleeps with her and it's like Penny has been here all along too. I do walk them together and separately. Same with going to town. They are together a lot, but I found talking with others here it's important they have separate time alone too. 

Good luck on your search. Best things are worth waiting for. :wub:


----------

